# Any mods online that could help?



## Garygecko12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Im trying to reaolve a problem im having wigh posting classified ads, is there a mod online that coul help me?.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Whats the problem?


----------



## Garygecko12 (Sep 19, 2013)

*..*

Ive been trying to put ads on classified section all day, says it needs to be checked by a moderator, but its been some time now am i doing something wrong?.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I would think so ,have you read the rules and advice?

What are you trying to advertise and where?


----------



## Garygecko12 (Sep 19, 2013)

*..*

Yer read the rules, im trying to advertise a columbian rainbow boa for sale or swap.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you tring here? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=47


----------



## Garygecko12 (Sep 19, 2013)

*..*

Yes thats the correct page.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

You have an advert here.do you want me to delete it so you can do a new one? Remember you need to include a price.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/1007532-columbian-rainbow-boa.html


----------



## Garygecko12 (Sep 19, 2013)

*..*

It wont let me view that ad, but yes please shall i try make a new one now?.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I have moved it too the dustbin. Please try again Gary.


----------



## Garygecko12 (Sep 19, 2013)

*..*

Thank you Colin will try again now .


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Garygecko12 said:


> Thankyou colon will try again now .


Lol. You said colon.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I saw that but the advantage that I have is that I can edit posts : victory:

Is the colon the upper or lower part of the gut?


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

colinm said:


> I saw that but the advantage that I have is that I can edit posts : victory:
> 
> Is the colon the upper or lower part of the gut?


The last part, but why do you feel the need to make the distinction. Would you be more concerned if you're referred to by either end? Haha


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes, people on here think that mods are but I can assure you we`re not .


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

colinm said:


> Yes, people on here think that mods are but I can assure you we`re not .


Awh. Don't worry Colin, the majority that think that are the trouble makers. The rest are fans of the trouble makers. Then 1% 'freedom of speech' mongers. We'll leave it there


----------



## Garygecko12 (Sep 19, 2013)

*..*

Oops, sorry colin.
Still no luck anyway guess ill try again tomorrow, thanks for youre help.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its posted but I have asked you for a price.


----------



## Garygecko12 (Sep 19, 2013)

*..*

Oh, maybe im just being stupid but cant find it on my statistics bit.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

If you click on your username in the top lefthand corner a drop down box will appear and it will say "find all posts by Garygecko12" . Click on that and you will find the post.


----------



## Garygecko12 (Sep 19, 2013)

*..*

Nothing on there to do with my ad, cant wvn find it scrolling through the classified ads, quite strange and confused right now :s.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you able to see this? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/1007562-rainbow-boa-sale-swap-without.html

It says moderated to me, a new function,so perhaps only mods can see it.


----------



## Garygecko12 (Sep 19, 2013)

*...*

It says invalid, if followed a link please notify a moderator lol.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Strange, I will ask and come back to you.


----------



## Garygecko12 (Sep 19, 2013)

*..*

Thankyou, maybe its a genuine mistake and im not ao stupid after all lol.


----------



## sianylou (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm having a similar issue I think! 

I keep trying to reply to threads (e.g. leopard gecko thread) and it says I have to wait for my post to be approved by a moderator (which it didn't say when I posted previously). Haven't seen any of my posts appear since I started getting this message!


----------



## scs1965 (Nov 6, 2013)

I too keep getting the message that my post needs to be checked first....


----------



## Garygecko12 (Sep 19, 2013)

*..*

I think i solved the problem, try clicking reply on posts on bottom left instead of the smaller link in the box, if you get what i mean.
On ads make sure a price is put in.
They were my issues i think anyway, if not wait a day like i did.
Hope it helps.


----------

